# Bangkok THailand CUbe stores??? REPLY ASAP



## Lochran (Jun 8, 2011)

My aunty is going to bangkok and i want her to buy some cubes for me but she doesnt know the place very well

CAN U GUYS TELL ME WHERE ARE CUBING STORES IN BANGKOK ASAP CUZ SHE IS LEAVING TOMORROW NIGHT 9 JUne AEST


----------



## Lochran (Jun 9, 2011)

Please reply


----------



## anders (Jun 9, 2011)

There is a small, but very nice shop at the IT Mall Fortune (http://www.itmall.co.th/), quite close to the Activity Area on 3rd Floor, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Lochran (Jun 9, 2011)

anders said:


> There is a small, but very nice shop at the IT Mall Fortune (http://www.itmall.co.th/), quite close to the Activity Area on 3rd Floor, if I remember correctly.


 
Can u tell me the store name


----------



## zenzzzz (Jun 9, 2011)

3rd floor 
store name : 109 one o nine 

( it is not rubik cube shop , it is computer shop with sell rubik )

I think they have silicone 100% cooler master for computer but i haven't tried.

guhong is about usd $12 
it has assembled you can try it before you buy = usd$12-14


----------

